
Scientists concerned that coronavirus is adapting to humans - Kaibeezy
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2020/may/10/scientists-concerned-that-coronavirus-is-adapting-to-humans
======
Kaibeezy
_The spike protein is the main target of leading vaccines around the world,
and if it changes too much those vaccines may no longer work._

